# DP with 'thoughts' VS 'blankness and recovery.



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Do people who are in their first stages of DP feeling like they're in a dream have more of a quicker recovery than those who's anxiety had gotten so bad their brain went blank of thought process? and can sleep deprivation make any odds to it?

My psychologist says chronic sleep deprivation has a lot of the symptoms like DP and that it may be making me think the DP is getting worse but it's just being clouded by a lot of sleep deprivation from the worry about 'it being forever' and how long my brain would take to heal etc..

What do you guys think?

I've gotten to the point where I couldn't care less how long it takes to recover, just having that glimmer of hope that we can y'know.. I'd love to be able to change the way I think but unfortunately my brain doesn't let me have thoughts anymore, I'm just being positive that my brain will heal on it's own. Does anyone else think like this at all?


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

i also have the blank mind. did you get over it?


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Sometimes thoughts and sometimes blank mind. Randomly..nowadays mostly thoughts..


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a recovery from the blank mind? That's how I am now it's bad.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have had my DP for 10 weeks, and in that time was terrified of myself, scared in my own skin, like frankenstein's monster. I am now at a stage where I have no anxiety and am not overly bothered about who I am now, but I feel blankness/nothingness, no sort of identity, just nothing there. I hope I can recover from this blankness as it is horrible to say the least.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

trina said:


> Has anyone heard of a recovery from the blank mind? That's how I am now it's bad.


It passes wth time. I had it and I couldn't do anything about it but it passed.


----------

